# It has Happened Again ! Are YOU PREPARED ?



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazon delivery driver killed in suspected dog attack in Missouri


An Amazon delivery driver was killed in a suspected animal attack on Monday night, according to deputies who found the victim's body near two aggressive dogs that were later killed.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 682515
> View attachment 682515


I saw the article earlier.
What is interesting is that nowhere in the article are the owners mentioned, and their liability.
Also, what kind of dog owner that has aggressive dogs have a dog door?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> I saw the article earlier.
> What is interesting is that nowhere in the article are the owners mentioned, and their liability.
> Also, what kind of dog owner that has aggressive dogs have a dog door?


This is a HAZARD TO ANYONE WHO DELIVERS !

JUST A FEW WEEKS AGO, A WOMAN POSTAL WORKER HAD HER TRUCK BREAK DOWN. SHE WAS KILLED WALKING FOR HELP !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> I saw the article earlier.
> What is interesting is that nowhere in the article are the owners mentioned, and their liability.
> Also, what kind of dog owner that has aggressive dogs have a dog door?


U P. Site is Glitchy as Hell today.
Non functioning.
Useless.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This is a HAZARD TO ANYONE WHO DELIVERS !
> 
> JUST A FEW WEEKS AGO, A WOMAN POSTAL WORKER HAD HER TRUCK BREAK DOWN. SHE WAS KILLED WALKING FOR HELP !


Fortunately, when a dog attacked me, I put up the hot bag. He just bit down on it and hung on till the owner came out and got him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Fortunately, when a dog attacked me, I put up the hot bag. He just bit down on it and hung on till the owner came out and got him.


Two or more dogs have " Pack Mentality".

This is when they are most dangerous.
Most Fatalities involve 2 or more dogs.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Fortunately, when a dog attacked me, I put up the hot bag. He just bit down on it and hung on till the owner came out and got him.


^^^this

I used my hot bag to ward off 3 cute pugs.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I saw the article earlier.
> What is interesting is that nowhere in the article are the owners mentioned, and their liability.
> Also, what kind of dog owner that has aggressive dogs have a dog door?


Hillbillies?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hillbillies?


















Yes. Hillbillies


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't go inside front gates unless I can see the whole front area.

If the gate is open, or I can see the whole area and no sign of dog.... I go in.

People here are usually good, so there is rarely an issue.

One time, I came face to face with this HUGE white dog, the dog was cool and well behaved though.

looked like this one:

*White American Shepherd*










I love dogs.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm acutely aware of dogs, and alert to any signs if I have to go inside a yard or a sidewalk to a porch etc. Look for the obvious (a dog standing there looking at you) and the not so obvious such as dog toys, water bowls and so forth. If I see an unrestrained dog or suspect that there is one, I will go back to my vehicle and call the customer. I love dogs, I have had many, I have one now; but I do not like aggressive dogs.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm acutely aware of dogs, and alert to any signs if I have to go inside a yard or a sidewalk to a porch etc. Look for the obvious (a dog standing there looking at you) and the not so obvious such as dog toys, water bowls and so forth. If I see an unrestrained dog or suspect that there is one, I will go back to my vehicle and call the customer. I love dogs, I have had many, I have one now; but I do not like aggressive dogs.


I just leave the food, less hassle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I don't go inside front gates unless I can see the whole front area.
> 
> If the gate is open, or I can see the whole area and no sign of dog.... I go in.
> 
> ...


Shepard's can be Ferocious.
Very Protective.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wonder what Amazons Insurance coverage is on that ? On but they were Service Animals. 

Glad the cops took care of that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Shepard's can be Ferocious.
> Very Protective.


This one may have sensed that there was no danger, and just stood there staring at me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I just leave the food, less hassle.


During Covid I had " contactless deliveries".

You must watch the Cats also !

Cats love pizza !









I had to run from my car back to the delivery I had left on a chair. Cat had come out from under the house,took 2 sniffs & lept atop the pizza box. He was in process of opening box when I ran up.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CUJO 😑


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Shepard's can be Ferocious.
> Very Protective.


A pack…
I’m betting Rottweilers.


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

Tragic... and I can't think of more brutal and horrifying way to die then to be mauled by two aggressive pitbulls  
Hopefully the owner goes away for a long time.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh....Pitbull's are just misunderstood. They're really very tame and passive. F - YOU! YOU Fing Pitbull lovers!!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Most States have some form of aggressive dog law. In Virginia if a dog attacks a person or another companion animal, the victim can press charges. The owner gets a summons and has to appear in court. In court, if the dog is found to be a dangerous dog - and the fact that someone or an animal was bitten is usually all it takes - the owner is ordered by the court to take several actions including installing a fence, and is required to always have the dog on a leash outside the yard. Repeat incidents (or a severe first incident) result in impoundment and potential euthanization. I had many dangerous dog cases (including a couple where i was the victim) and they were never pleasant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dogs behave badly in packs.
Well behaved pets.
They kill for sport in packs.
Big problem for rural farmers.
Dogs in City's behave the same way in groups.
People are the target in City's.
Not livestock.
Ranchers deal with sheep even large cattle loss due to dogs.
Dog packs have killed upwards of 40 sheep a night on individual farms. Just for sport !







it is a scientifically documented FACT.









And the trend is . . . Dogs seem to be getting more Aggressive in recent times.
Perhaps, the Owners are too tolerant of aggressive behavior.


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

Being mauled by two pitbulls is arguably worse than being fed to lions because at least with lions it's all over in one chomp.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

According to C.D.C . There are 4.7 Million Recorded dog bites annually in America. 4.7 million attacks yearly !
REPORTED. actual numbers are probably triple.
16 FATALITIES YEARLY on average.










800,000of these attacks require Medical Treatment.

About 1,000 people require medical treatment EVERY DAY for dog bites !

Dog bites account for 5% of ALL EMERGENCY VISITS !

3/4 of Fatal Attacks involve 2 or more dogs.

State Farm claims dog bites accounted for over 1/3 of ALL insurance Liability Claims in 2012 !


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> According to C.D.C . There are 4.7 Million Recorded dog bites annually in America. 4.7 million attacks yearly !
> REPORTED. actual numbers are probably triple.
> 16 FATALITIES YEARLY on average.
> 
> ...


Pitbulls should be bred out of existence or used only for business security purposes (plus annual licensing and fees towards animal rescue) and never allowed in residential areas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber_312 said:


> Pitbulls should be bred out of existence or used only for business security purposes (plus annual licensing and fees towards animal rescue) and never allowed in residential areas.


" ASSAULT DOGS".
31 FATAL ATTACKS IN 2011 !

I AM CURIOUS WHAT CURRENT STATISTICS OFFER.

THIS TOPIC BEARS FURTHER RESEARCH.
WE DEFINANTLY HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wikipedia article lists 30-50 dog caused Fatalities YEARLY !
The Fatalities are trending upwards.

California & Texas lead the Nation in dog attacks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Then. . . There are the Survivors.
The ones Not killed by being ripped apart.
The ones who don't die later after septic shock & infections.
This woman lost BOTH ARMS & SPENT 7 WEEKS IN THE HOSPITAL !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One of EVERY 73 PEOPLE IN AMERICA
HAVE BEEN A VICTIM OF DOG VIOLENCE.

331 MILLION.

96 Million Americans caught COVID.
Despite Mandatory Vaccination.

500,000 recorded dog bites in Canada yearly with an average of 2-3 Fatalities yearly . ( Thicker Clothing ?)

19% increase in recorded dog bites in Mexico this year.

W.H.O. reports no Rabies in humans bitten by dogs in last few yearsin Mexico.Free Vaccinations. No recorded Rabies since 2006.
60 cases of dog transmitted Rabies in 1990 to zero now .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Oh....Pitbull's are just misunderstood. They're really very tame and passive. F - YOU! YOU Fing Pitbull lovers!!!


which one?

this one:










or this one:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> which one?
> 
> this one:
> 
> ...


I used to have Passengers that looked like the First one.

From the Far End of Bourbon Street.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

this is why you carry a gun.. to kill dogs and their minority owners


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Before you get into a somebody's fenced yard, make some noise (by your lips or by waving keys chain) before getting in and wait 2 or 3 seconds. If there are dogs, you would hear the sounds of them or they will come to the gate so quick and barking at you.
Wish you all be safe out there.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I finally got some good mace.

I was in the country awhile back and there was like 7 dogs in a gated yard, so aggressive 2 of them broke the fence and I smashed their heads in the car door.


----------

